# Zuschlag für call by call?



## Reducal (14 August 2005)

Die monatliche Telefonrechnung ist für viele nicht immer einfach zu entziffern. Wer meint, dass er im "offenen call by call" die T-Com (zum Beispiel) austrickst, macht die Rechnung ohne den Wirt. Im Anhang findet sich die Abbildung einer kleinen, unbedeutenden Rechungsposition, die sich Zuschlag für *Verbindungen zu anderen Netzbetreibern* nennt. Dieser zusätzliche Aufschlag ist natürlich völlig legitim, nachzulesen in den Geschäfts- und Preisbedingungen des Netzbetreibers.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 August 2005)

Was mich mal interessieren würde , ob  LCR ( Least Coast Router) das berücksichtigen können. 
Der Rufnummer kann man nicht ansehen, zu welchem Provider eine Festnetznummer gehört  

(so wild ist das  ohnehin nicht, in aller Regel sind die Verbindungskosten mit 
  CbC  plus Aufschlag
 noch immer deutlich niedriger   als  die "Orginalgebühren"...)


----------



## Qoppa (14 August 2005)

das sind keine Zuschläge für CbC (was sicher nicht zulässig wäre, da es den Wettbewerb aushebelt), sondern wenn die angerufene Nummer in einem Netz liegt ...



> Die T-Com erhebt keine Zuschläge für die Nutzung von Call-by-Call-Vorwahlen bzw. Pre-Selection. Allerdings berechnen einige Anbieter von Call-by-Call selbst Zuschläge für Verbindungen zu Nicht-Telekom-Anschlüssen, schlagen hierbei aber teilweise zusätzlich noch weitere (unseriös) überhöhte Kosten auf.


----------



## Counselor (14 August 2005)

Es handelt sich um von der BNA genehmigte (erhöhte) Durchleitungsgebühren von Stadtnetzbetreibern:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51314
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61387


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Es handelt sich um von der BNA genehmigte (erhöhte) Durchleitungsgebühren von Stadtnetzbetreibern:
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/51314


Was es nicht alles gibt! Und die BNA genehmigt das mit dem Argument:


> Mit dieser Entscheidung erhalten die alternativen Teilnehmernetzbetreiber _einen Ausgleich für den späteren Start und für die zunächst geringere Kundenzahl im Vergleich zum Marktbeherrscher_.


Der Kunde zahlt (i. d. R.) nichtsahnend den Ausgleich - das nenne ich mal wirklich "ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit", auf Kosten der Endkunden versteht sich!


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Doch alle lachen!
Dank euch gibt es bei HandyPay Abo gerade die 2,5 fachen Umsätze wie zu Dialerzeiten.


----------



## sascha (19 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=7542

Mehr gibts zum Troll nicht zu sagen


----------



## webwatcher (19 August 2005)

ganz schlimmes Kraut  unk:


----------

